
New droplet-based electricity generator: A drop of water generates 140V power - ajaviaad
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/02/200205132354.htm
======
chupa-chups
BS-o-meter: V is not a unit of power.

~~~
upofadown
The title (and the article for that matter is poorly written). There was an
actual number in the article; 50 W/m².

